

Reverse Kickstarter - badkangaroo
https://plus.google.com/105956130649067247289/posts/4NVu6361GHV
Can someone make a reverse kickstarter web site? For instance, all of the fans of Fire fly pool together money and either ask for someone to do it, or someone offers to do it at specific price points. Then a group is elected to do it when the time limit is up.<p>I offer this web site idea to the internet, please just someone do it, i am owed nothing.
======
badkangaroo
Just thinking this would be a fun website project for someone to build.

